# Bilder können nicht angezeigt werden?



## sozialesAbseits (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass bei mir keine GIF-Bilder angezeigt werden können.

Mittels <img src="[Pfad]"> binde ich ein Bild ein, aber es wird nicht angezeigt.
Ich verwende den Apache 2-Server.

Was eigenartig ist: Im Quellcode, den ich mir dann ansehe, ist diese Code-Zeile gar nicht drin. Cache usw. hab ich alles schon geleert, so dass ich mir sicher bin, dass der Server die korrekte Version verarbeitet.

Was läuft da schief?

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## sozialesAbseits (2. Januar 2006)

Zusatz:

Mein DocumentRoot ist D:/web

Meine aktuelle Webseite hab ich unter D:/web/page1 liegen.

Hier liegt auch die index.php und ein Ordner namens Images, in dem sich die Bilder befinden, die eigenartigerweise nicht angezeigt werden.

Die Codezeile im Programm lautet dann

```
<img src="images/bild1.gif">
```


----------



## sozialesAbseits (2. Januar 2006)

Habe gerade mal in letzter Verzweiflung meine Firewall (Norton) deaktiviert und siehe da: Es klappt. Aber das kann's doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Januar 2006)

sozialesAbseits hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe gerade mal in letzter Verzweiflung meine Firewall (Norton) deaktiviert und siehe da: Es klappt. Aber das kann's doch nicht sein, oder?



Wenn Norton einen Werbegrafikblocker hat, der auf bestimmte Grafik-Größenformate (120x40, etc.) reagiert, wird es wohl daran liegen. Ich verkneife mir mal das übliche »War ja klar, is ja Norton ... «, aber höchstwarscheinlich hast Du im Norton eine Option um Werbebanner auszublenden - wenn Du diese deaktivierst, solltest du auch mit aktivierter Nervigton Firewall die Grafik sehen.

P.s.: Du kannst einen Beitrag editieren und mußt nicht weitere Beiträge daruntersetzen, das ist unhöflich.


----------

